

More money than legal ability - codemac

Hey HN.<p>I've gotten revenues of random iPhone and Android apps (I wont link here, but think farts) that now have earned me a considerable amount of cash.<p>I don't know who to turn to when it comes to financial advice. None of my friends have financial advisers, so I can't go on community suggestions. Anyone in the Califonia/Bay Area who can help me navigate this? I probably wont have this money next year, but as a crazy liberal I want to make sure I do this right (my farts can't last forever).<p>Any help would be excellent. Thank you for your time.
======
nkurz
Depending on the amounts you are talking about, I might not have the
experience to help you. The general advice would be to park it somewhere safe
for now, realize there is no rush, invest it over time rather than all at
once, and find a fee-based (rather than commission-based) financial advisor to
assist you.

But I would suggest that if it's money that you can potentially afford to
lose, you should at least consider investing in small local companies that you
enjoy patronizing. It's easier if you are an "accredited investor", but still
may be possible if you are not. There's no easy way to find which businesses
are seeking investment, but it never hurts to walk up and ask. There's
potential for high returns, and it's certainly a lot more interesting than a
mutual fund!

(My specific advice would be to find the best local sorbet shop you can and
talk to the owner about investment opportunities. OK, just joking, but feel
free to check my profile for contact information. I'd be happy to discuss in
general how it works on the business side.)

------
gus_massa
Advices from Paul Buchheit: "First, don't lose the money!"

More details in [http://paulbuchheit.blogspot.com/2010/05/what-to-do-with-
you...](http://paulbuchheit.blogspot.com/2010/05/what-to-do-with-your-
millions.html)

